# lustreglass vs lipglass?



## fadedillusions (Dec 25, 2008)

what is the difference between macs lustreglass and lipglass?


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 25, 2008)

They are a different formulation
I love the Lustreglass because they don't have a doe foot applicator, they have a brush applicator which in my opinion is much easier to control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I find the lipglasses sticky at times, but still beautiful. 
I prefer lustreglasses, they glide on smoother in my opinion.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 25, 2008)

Lipglasses have a more thicker formula in my opinon. I also think they are more pigmented. I like wearing them on their own.

I really like wearing lustreglasses over lipsticks! Especially where they have a brush applicator.. it makes it easier to apply.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 26, 2008)

lipglasses are thicker in consistancy, have more color payoff, are tackier, have a doe-foot applicator, and last longer on the lips.

lustreglasses are thinner in consistancy, sheerer in color payoff and shinier (sparkley), not as tacky, have a brush applicator, and don't last as long as lipglass on the lips.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 26, 2008)

yes, what erine said! very good description


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

erine is dead on. i love them both lol, but i prefer lustreglasses. lipglasses are also cheaper lol.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_erine is dead on. i love them both lol, but i prefer lustreglasses. lipglasses are also cheaper lol._

 
They're the same price. Hahahah. $14 for lustreglass and $14 to lipglass.

For plushglass, it's more expensive.
Dazzleglass is more expensive too.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

Ditto erine! Lusterglasses are more *bling bling* for sure.. If you want a transparent application with pearls, then I would go with Lustreglass. If I want to wear lipgloss alone with more color pay-off, then I would wear lipglass, which has more creamy texture in my opinion.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_They're the same price. Hahahah. $14 for lustreglass and $14 to lipglass.

For plushglass, it's more expensive.
Dazzleglass is more expensive too._

 


ahhh you're right! i got them confused with plushglass LOL. oops! but yea, plushglass is what i was thinking. thanks!


----------



## fadedillusions (Dec 26, 2008)

now what are plushglass and dazzle glasses? lol
thank you all!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_now what are plushglass and dazzle glasses? lol
thank you all!!!_

 
plush-sheer, shiny (some with a bit of sparkle), not very tacky, lip plumping (a bit tingly-with lemon and licorice extract to cool and vanillyl butyl ether to warm).

dazzle-somewhat sheer, very shiny and glittery (contains actual reflects glitter), tacky, HEAVEN!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 27, 2008)

lustreglass=pantyhose.
lipglass=tights.


----------

